# Still Use The Pink Stuff??



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I FINALLY got around to Winterizing the OB this weekend. We have had some cold nights this year so far but would just turn the furnace on to prevent any damage. Anyway after some thought, I decided to only do the compressed air method in the water lines following the Keystone manual. Obviously I still did 2 gallons of antifreeze total and dispersed through the Ptraps, toilet, etc. Do all of you trust the compressed air method to take enough of the water out of the lines and not have to pump some through??? The pain of dewinterizing before I did this method was the fear of not getting all of the AF out and "tasting" it. Then to sanitize the sytem and flush all of it out. What are your thoughts. I did buy the Pump kit, so no big deal but I thought it would help eliminate a step and it was following the Owner's Manual. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I winterize with air, I always suck just enough RV Anti-freeze into the lines to get some into the pump. That is the one area that compressed air sometimes doesn't do a good job clearing the water and a little bit of freeze expansion can crack the water pump.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I knew you would jump in Y-Guy. Thanks. Does anyone have a picture of the hookup, how to hook the antifreeze up to the water line and which line?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't have a picture of it but if you get a winterizing kit, it has a tee valve that hooks to the suction side of the water pump. To winterize you hook up a hose to the tee and turn the valve, put the hose in the antifreeze bottle, turn on the pump. Two gallons and 10-15 mins and you can have it done.

I do blow out the lines with air first, but I do pump in the pink stuff...might be overkill but......if it does freeze and break something it will cost alot more to fix then the price of a couple gallons of antifreeze.

Gary


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Also don't forget about the lines going to the black and gray tanks for the Quickie flush or Tornado flush !!!!!!!!!!!! The lines will hold water !!!! I blow these out with air!!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Brad,
I always use antifreeze in mine. I don't have the kit I just pull the shower hose and use that. It screws right on the pump and works great. De-winterizing has never been a real problem just a little bleach to sanitize the lines and flush with water. Of course I never use the water for drinking. We always take bottled water for that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have always been just fine using compressed air only in the fresh water lines, and a gallon of the pink stuff in the p-traps. Of course, the climate here in the Portland area is pretty temperate, so we don't really need the level of protection that many parts of the country (like Texas







) do.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought the Outbacks had a winterizing kit installed, I could have sworn my 28RSS did - maybe Jim will chime in and correct me.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> I thought the Outbacks had a winterizing kit installed, I could have sworn my 28RSS did.


My 2004 did not come with a kit installed. It is easy to install, just find which like is coming in from the fresh water tank. There may be an arrow for the direction of flow stamped on the pump. You just need to install the adapter on the incoming side of the pump.

As far as pink stuff and compressed air, I have always used compressed air and the pink stuff. I figure that I would would rather spend a few extra $$'s now and a few extra minutes of time to make sure that the likes are completely free of water then face a larger problem in the spring. After 10+ years of doing it this way, I have not had any problems. As long as you DON'T add the pink stuff to the fresh water tank, it is quick and easy to devoid the water lines of smell and taste by simply flushing the water tank and lines in the usual manor each spring.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Rip said:


> Also don't forget about the lines going to the black and gray tanks for the Quickie flush or Tornado flush !!!!!!!!!!!! The lines will hold water !!!!


Uht oh...... oppps....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't bother with the compressed air method. Up here...it's too God-forsaken cold. I've seen too many wrecked RV water lines/pumps.
I completely drain the system, and use antifreeze every fall. Add the kit, and your onboard pump will suck it right into the system. Just follow the directions. Very simple, and painless to dewinterize as well. If you drink from the system, just flush thoroughly, and sanitize with bleach.
It beats worrying about it all winter, and/or replacing parts when you could be camping and enjoying your trailer.
Preventative maintenance is much easier, less stressful, and less expensive. Cheap insurance I'd say.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I completely drain the system and use anti-freeze. My neighbor lost a pump one year because all he used to do was blow out the lines. That method doesn't always clear all the water from the pump housing. Ouch!

But even if you don't use anti-freeze, I'd still recommend flushing and sanitizing the system in the spring. heck, I do that several times a year, because sometimes water sits in the lines for several weeks between camping trips. You just cannot be too careful with "bugs" these days. They are nastier than ever!

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input. I will be pumping a bit of the pink stuff in. Better safe than sorry I guess. Thanks also for the idea on the Quickie Flush.... flush. I will make sure to drain those well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I thought the Outbacks had a winterizing kit installed, I could have sworn my 28RSS did - maybe Jim will chime in and correct me.


Nope...I had to install the kit in your  my Outback


----------

